# Jack Mackarel



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is anyone else's stores out of stock? The local Wal-mart(2) and Meijers(3) have had none on their shelves for the past week. Maybe someone locally has a craving for that smelly canned fish! My dogs love it and I am down to two stinky cans...


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Our stores here have been running out quite frequently (Publix, Wal-Mart, commissary, etc.) but I found some the other day and bought all of the cans they had. I thought it was just the stores here that weren't stocking them as much!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Ours over here were completely out for a couple months but just a couple weeks ago or a month ago I've seen them back. These were Publix and WalMarts in central FL. Methinks it goes back down to the fish themselves and not just some fishnut buying all the stock. Lots of fisheries aren't doing so hot lately, but that's just my guess.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yep, that was my thought ~fish shortage, I was kidding about someone actual liking it... it was only 99 cents a can at Meijer, I'm sure it will go up if they get it back in stock(


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We are out of the mackeral here too. I just thought they ran out. Yeah our store stinks like that and happens often.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

The stores in my area have been completely empty also for a few months- Publix, Albertsons, Walmart


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Our WM didnt have them for about a month. When they got them back the price jumped 20 cents a can. When I first started feeding raw about 5 years ago (has it been THAT long???) I was paying 50-62 cents per can. Now it is $1.18 at the local WM. It was $1.12 at another. I did notice that WM does not have their "cheap" sardines anymore and no place on the shelf for them either.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Can any of you guys find a Russian shop in a large city near you? I dunno if there are Russian communities in the larger cities where you live. I get a 3 lb bag for about $3.50 here of tiny Baltic herring.. they would have big fish too, you just need to see that the frozen whole fish of any type are not smoked. They may well have mackerel!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

There were about 3 months when I couldn't find Jack Mack out here anywhere. But then I found some at Wal-Mart on one of my outings and snatched every can. The last couple times I went to Wally World for the stinky fishes they've been out. Not good for us since Jack Mack is one of the few fishes Risa can eat without problems.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

I have the same problem finding mackerel lately in my area also..May have something to do with this tho..



> Quote:Mar 2008, Chinese Mackerel, coming up short.....
> Per one packer....
> "In China, fishing is forbidden in June and July, and normal mackerel catching season is from August thru December.
> 
> Last year, due to less catch and more demand from local fresh market with higher profit, most raw fish was sold to local fresh market and only smaller quantities were sold to canneries to pack. In the circumstances, the quantities packers could supply were very limited."


Whether it comes from Asia or not, this probably would impact World supplies also..

I hate not being able to get Mackerel


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Can says product of Peru. Meijer is no longer carrying it, I talked to a stock person and said it was discontinued, and Wal-mart shelves are empty. So tonight I e-mailed bumblebee to see whats up. I would like to find a cheap alternative, any ideas? Does frozen smelt have any nutritional benefits?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm down to one can of Jack Mack and need to take a trip to Wally World this week. I sure as heck hope they have some in stock. . .


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I stopped at a Super Walmart last week for mackerel...shelf empty. I'm chalking up the worldwide mackerel shortage to global warming. (kidding) 


I did find some at a discount grocery chain the other day and bought twenty cans. ! 

I frequently buy fresh whole mackerel--same fish, without the can. They are pretty cheap--I've been paying 1.69/lb. If you have a decent-sized fish market they probably sell them. I also get whole fresh sardines there for the same price. So far (knock on wood) the supply of fresh mackerel doesn't seem affected--at least in St. Louis' crazy Chinese fish market.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

I was able to find 5 cans today at the supermarket and bought all of them. 

I am definitely going to check out some of the fresh fish though. My only concern is purcahsing it and Lily not wanting to eat it. I tried some fresh caught (by me







) fish with her once and she refused it.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Quote:I'm chalking up the worldwide mackerel shortage to global warming. (kidding)














> Quote:I'm down to one can of Jack Mack and need to take a trip to Wally World this week. I sure as heck hope they have some in stock. .


Hey you could probably auction that one can off and make some money..









I'm hoping walmart has them this week..arg


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Finally actually talked to a bumblebee rep today, they pushed me to a local grocery sales company without answering my question on production problems, etc. Rep from there called me back and said in March there was a notice that supply would be limited. She has heard nothing since. But did tell me to go to the local family dollar and save-a-lots, they may still have it. Anyway...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jack Mack was on the shelf at walmart today for 1.79 a can!


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

another MO resident and Jack Mack still off the walmart shelves here. Ended up finding it at the dollar general for a dollar. Different brand Majestica Mackerel in Brine 15 oz. product ot thailand wild caught per can. I read somewhere that they were feeding mackerel and herring to the farmed salmon so thats why the shortage also that the farmed salmon farms where killing the wild salmon due to all the polluntants of having so many farmed fish in poor conditions.
still cant buy the cheap canned sardines in spring water walmart use to carry at 50cents a tin. now they have more expensive brands with something added smoked, mustard etc.....


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Lucky! We've still been out here. I stocked up on 8-10 cans a while back and I'm down to my last one


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Moved back to NY and was able to find canned Jack Mack at Price Chopper (from Chile!) for about $1.40/can. Much more than the $1.08/can I paid at the Wal-Mart in Billings, MT. But at least I found it.

My mom says the Wal-Mart here has it too but I forgot to look when I was there.


----------

